# Cork size question



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

I just bought some 375mm Bordeaux bottles. One supplier on the net said to use #8 corks and the place I bought them from said to use #9. Any suggestions here?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have a floor corker then #9 is the best, but make sure the lenght is appropriate cause if the bottom of the cork is past the flat area inside the bottle then its too long and isnt doing its job properly, a 1.5 would be a better solution to this bottle.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 28, 2010)

I completely agree with Wade. I learned the hard way!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, I never gave length a consideration. Why does it hurt if its too long?


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 28, 2010)

The bordeax bottles out so close to the top and the shorter cork will seal better.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

Dan,
Are you comparing length again? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup, and guess what! I always come up short!


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are a FAST drinker then length don't matter. I use #9 all the time agromulated (sp)


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

I will use #9x1.5. My question is why does it matter if the cork is too long as long as there is a bit of space between that and the wine. I think 60-70 bottles of this stuff will be around for a long time unless if we use it for gifts.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

If the wine slips past the first but of the cork then (especially on some corks where there are discs on the ends that do most of the work) the wine is trapped in between the cork bottle where it can be separated from the wine itself this loosing its protection and getting oxidized and the if your bottles get moved around and the wine gets in contact with this specimen then you can infect the whole batch or possibly that little bit of wine gone bad can start to deteriorate the cork due to spoilage. There are other possibilities also.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Got it. Thanks for the explanation. That makes sense.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

thats why I dont like the corks w/ discs


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

Dan, 

Where did you get the 375 bottles? And if you don't mind what did you pay for them?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

I got them at Presque Isle Wine Cellars and paid $20.00 for a case of 24. They would be a perfect size for people that are making 1 gallon experiments. Recently I went to a freinds house and they have been doing a lot of experimenting and this is what they used. He had a very interesting wine he made with coffee beans and i think it was mango's. Most of his stuff is with blueberries as he owns a very large blueberry farm.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 28, 2010)

Just what I said......

hahahhaaa, well, it's what I MEANT to say.


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I got them at Presque Isle Wine Cellars and paid $20.00 for a case of 24. They would be a perfect size for people that are making 1 gallon experiments. Recently I went to a freinds house and they have been doing a lot of experimenting and this is what they used. He had a very interesting wine he made with coffee beans and i think it was mango's. Most of his stuff is with blueberries as he owns a very large blueberry farm.



Aah very good price, I am finding them for $30 or more. I need to get a case for the hot pepper wine. This is the prefect size.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool, keep your top on and let me know when you guys want to come up. Also a good chance for you to pick up used bottles if you have trouble getting them in Pgh. Which reminds me, we just had a big wine event up here at the convention center. Last time I was able to pick up 50 cases of bottles from one winery. I like there's best as the labels are only half as hard to get off compared to others ($2.00/case).


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont see the Bordeuax 375 on the site, I do see hoks though or is it one of the composite, what ever that means with no picture.


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Cool, keep your top on and let me know when you guys want to come up. Also a good chance for you to pick up used bottles if you have trouble getting them in Pgh. Which reminds me, we just had a big wine event up here at the convention center. Last time I was able to pick up 50 cases of bottles from one winery. I like there's best as the labels are only half as hard to get off compared to others ($2.00/case).



Ok, both of us will keep our tops on but the jeep top goes down, sometimes you are just too difficult! Not sure when, we were looking towards the end of summer and make a weekend of wine touring. As soon as we set a date, I'll let you know. Doug (ffemt) might be interested as well. 

Have you ever gone to North Country Brewery? I'm not sure how far that is for you to drive but we are headed up there after Slippery Rock U lets out, if you are interested in meeting up let me know.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes that is correct Wade. The order # is w375cf and it is called composite cork flint. Like you said what ever composite means. The price was 19.80/24


----------



## Butler (Apr 2, 2010)

May I ask a related question?

First the set up...
I have been collecting bottles from a local restaurant for the past 6 months and I have a very nice assortment of colors and sizes.
I now have enough of "the same" color, shape, and size of a particular bottle to uniformly bottle my first batch.
I started my first batch of a "kit" wine this past Sunday and I am preparing to bottle it in the next few weeks or so.

So here's the question...
How can I determine the best cork size to use for these various sized bottles?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

All of your 750mm bottles will take a #9 cork. If your you're using a hand corker instead of a floor corker you might find a #8 will go in easier. The most common and best cork size is #9 X 1 3/4".


----------



## Butler (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

For this first batch, I will be using the hand corker that came with the "equipment" kit.
I'll have to check to see what size corks came with the equipment.
If it happens to be the #9, will I find it ridiculously difficult to install with the hand corker?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't thinks so as many people on here use hand corkers. Once you get into the hobby you will find spending the $60.00 give or take will be money well spent as it is a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## Butler (Apr 2, 2010)

Many thanks.
For now, it's back to work for me.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 2, 2010)

Praise my Portugese Floor Corker, a great investment


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2010)

As is my Italian floor corker.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 2, 2010)

Butler said:


> I'll have to check to see what size corks came with the equipment.
> If it happens to be the #9, will I find it ridiculously difficult to install with the hand corker?


It depends on your strength and the exact style of hand corker.

When I ran an LHBS, I had hand corker customers who had no problems with #9s, others insisted on #8s, and remember that a couple asked if there was such a thing as a #7. Of course, when one of my suppliers added #7s to their lineup, those folks were using a floor corker and no longer wanted #7s.

Steve


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 2, 2010)

We use two double levered Portuguese hand corkers. Just ordered a bag of #8 1.75".
those go in pretty well. Haven't had a leaker yet (knocks on wood). Will move to nines when I break down and get the Italian floor corker next year.
As of now we can cork 30 bottles under 3 minutes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

cpfan said:


> It depends on your strength and the exact style of hand corker.
> 
> When I ran an LHBS, I had hand corker customers who had no problems with #9s, others insisted on #8s, and remember that a couple asked if there was such a thing as a #7. Of course, when one of my suppliers added #7s to their lineup, those folks were using a floor corker and no longer wanted #7s.
> 
> Steve



So the moral of the story is get a floor corker right from the start and use #9 corks! This is the one piece of equipment you will never regret.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 6, 2010)

Julie said:


> Ok, both of us will keep our tops on but the jeep top goes down, sometimes you are just too difficult! Not sure when, we were looking towards the end of summer and make a weekend of wine touring. As soon as we set a date, I'll let you know. Doug (ffemt) might be interested as well.
> 
> Have you ever gone to North Country Brewery? I'm not sure how far that is for you to drive but we are headed up there after Slippery Rock U lets out, if you are interested in meeting up let me know.




I'd be interested in a day trip with the wife, if you don't mind a 3 y/o coming along also. With warm weather coming I don't think the 17 y/o will be wanting to spend an entire day watching the little sister. I think she will be wanting to do as much as possible with her friends before the move to Edinboro for school. 

I'll actually be up that way on June 25th for an orientation session my daughter has to attend. (they say its mandatory) I'm not sure how long that is going to last but we were going to go exploring after if we got out soon enough.


----------

